# gtb or tekin for one cell



## khoval21 (May 18, 2006)

can anyone tell me if a gtb or tekin rsd will work for 1 cell racing? they were in my dirt oval cars .. thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*I run a GTB in a 12th scale with single cell and a receiver pack with no problem. I have herd of people being able to run with out the receiver pack with no problem but I decided not to chance it.
Don't use Tekin so can't help you on those.*


----------



## DOUGHBOY (May 7, 2008)

khoval21 said:


> can anyone tell me if a gtb or tekin rsd will work for 1 cell racing? they were in my dirt oval cars .. thank you:thumbsup:


I RUN A TEKIN RS IN 10.5 AND 7.5 1S LIPO AND HAVE NO PROBLEM... RIGHT NOW TEKIN IS THE BEST SPEEDO OUT THERE NOT TO MENTION THAT EVERY MONTH OR SO THEY COME OUT WITH NEW SOFTWARE SO YOU CAN UPDATE YOUR SPEEDO AND BASICALLY MAKING IT THE NEWEST MODEL EVERY MONTH EVERY OTHER SPEEDO IT WOULD COST YOU 150.00 EVERY TIME YOU WANT TO UPDATE TO THERE NEWEST MODEL BUT TEKIN MAKES IT FREE...

TEKIN IS THE WAY TO GO END OF DISCUSSION CANCEL CHRISTMAS KITCHENS CLOSED THERE IS NO DISPUTING IT...

THESE ARE MY OPINIONS


----------



## J-Dub Racing (Mar 14, 2006)

They all work fine. The biggest thing is finding the correct gearing for your motor, and speedo.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

well i never liked novak but just bought another one hopeing for better luck than last, i dont know if there is a differnce running them in off road, and runnin them in pancar, but i do hear alot of good things about them (novak spread spec), so thought i would give it a try, in my opinion they are all about the same, otherwise there would be restrictions on rules, like j-dub said, they all work fine, but you have to do your part...lol


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

Tekin all the way, cant say anything bad bout it, but J-Dub is right, they all do work fine if u can hit the money with gearing...


----------



## darksider5 (Aug 29, 2006)

I have both and really don't see a difference with 1s except that with the Tekin you have to run a receiver pack,also you have to buy the hot wire for the Tekin so for the money I think the Novak is it.


----------



## signman501 (Apr 10, 2006)

Why would you run a 1cell in a dirt oval car?


----------



## dadandsonrcnuts (Apr 5, 2006)

I use the novak gtb and no reciver pack with no problems.


----------



## gabby (Jun 5, 2006)

what about LRP Sphere 07 ? will it work with 1s? will it need receiver pack or booster?
Thanks!


----------



## speedster1919 (Oct 4, 2009)

Well the good news is the Novak Havoc 1s is out with a built in voltage booster just for 1 cell racing. $99 I think. heck thats half the price of Tekin isn't it?


----------



## megasaxon (Jul 2, 2004)

Tekin fo sho!


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

J-Dub Racing said:


> They all work fine. The biggest thing is finding the correct gearing for your motor, and speedo.


My thoughts exactly.

On the other side, i ran my tekin rs yesterday in 1cell/13.5 and it worked awesome.

The LRP 07 will work but you will have to use either a booster or rx pack. Make sure you only turn the rx or booster switch on though. DO NOT turn on the speedo switch too or you will see smoke.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Steve Weiss from Novak told me in a recent e-mail that the new ESCs from them (being debuted at the Chicago Hobby Show) will be excellent. Programable and easy to change settings. I have run XBR, GTB, and Havoc on one cell lipo with no receiver pack and never had a problem. This would be in Legends runing 13.5 brushless and on short high banked carpet oval. You never let up unless there is a wreck so that works the ESC hard but no issues. 

Lots of people like the Tekins and I haven't run them for several years so I can't say. I hear the ability to advance timing is great on an on road track.


----------



## RCDawg83 (Nov 30, 2007)

Any problem running a 4 cell GTB with 1S LiPo?

Also, if you run a 6-cell with LiPo cutoff, will it know the correct cutoff for 1-cell or is it programmed for 2S?


----------



## megasaxon (Jul 2, 2004)

RCDawg83 said:


> Any problem running a 4 cell GTB with 1S LiPo?
> 
> Also, if you run a 6-cell with LiPo cutoff, will it know the correct cutoff for 1-cell or is it programmed for 2S?


no probs with 4cell gtb, me and my dad have been running them for weeks without a hitch. As for the 6cell version, you just have to disable the lipo cutoff, only has a setting for cutoff for a 2s lipo


----------



## RCDawg83 (Nov 30, 2007)

megasaxon said:


> no probs with 4cell gtb, me and my dad have been running them for weeks without a hitch. As for the 6cell version, you just have to disable the lipo cutoff, only has a setting for cutoff for a 2s lipo



Thanks :thumbsup:

That will save me some bucks, since those 4 cell GTB's have just been collecting dust. Do you use receiver packs?


----------



## megasaxon (Jul 2, 2004)

RCDawg83 said:


> Thanks :thumbsup:
> 
> That will save me some bucks, since those 4 cell GTB's have just been collecting dust. Do you use receiver packs?


i do with mine, but its not neccessary. My brother ran last week without one and then this week with one, no difference.


----------



## RCDawg83 (Nov 30, 2007)

Cool. I'll give it a try. Also got a data sentry that I've never put in. I think I'll put it in and will post my findings after a few runs.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

megasaxon said:


> i do with mine, but its not neccessary. My brother ran last week without one and then this week with one, no difference.


you dont need a receiver pack with the 4cell gtb, all is good without!!:thumbsup:


----------



## X man (Dec 31, 2004)

*no booster or receiver pack*

My SK DRC Warrior works great with GTB and 17.5 30 runs or so and no issues( OTHER than me crashing myself).
If your r:thumbsup:acing single 17.5 great way to go.
BTW Have Tekin RS in my 13. 5 with smart boost perfect!!!
Good luck and have fun.
Dan


----------



## Watchman (May 19, 2009)

khoval21 said:


> can anyone tell me if a gtb or tekin rsd will work for 1 cell racing? they were in my dirt oval cars .. thank you:thumbsup:


If I may be so bold...in a nut shell...YES you can run either with 1 Cell.

You may or may not require a receiver pack or the Novak Smart Boost depending on the load on the battery. (i.e receiver, servo, ESC and of course the motor)


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

doughboy said:


> i Run A Tekin Rs In 10.5 And 7.5 1s Lipo And Have No Problem... Right Now Tekin Is The Best Speedo Out There Not To Mention That Every Month Or So They Come Out With New Software So You Can Update Your Speedo And Basically Making It The Newest Model Every Month Every Other Speedo It Would Cost You 150.00 Every Time You Want To Update To There Newest Model But Tekin Makes It Free...
> 
> Tekin Is The Way To Go End Of Discussion Cancel Christmas Kitchens Closed There Is No Disputing It...
> 
> These Are My Opinions


Gotta Do The Mamba Doughboy !
Its good for a laugh and 2 tens per lap! LOL!!


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

Not every improvement in speed control technology can be handled through firmware updates. I realize that it is a cool marketing tool for companies to claim that you never need to purchase another ESC! :hat: We can say that, too, when we release our Kinetic! :thumbsup:

However, companies can only stay in business if customers buy stuff.  So marketing depts will figure out how to tempt you into buying new stuff. Look at it this way: the only way a company can afford to pay programmers to update their firmware (and give away the updates for free) is to sell more stuff. No new business ($$$); no firmware updates. Also racers burn stuff up and need to buy new ESCs. 

Consider, our Havoc 1S is basically our Havoc 2S; however, the inclusion of the SB circuitry could not be accomplished by a firmware update, it required a hardware update---and, a new speed control is born (cheaper than buying a Havoc 2S plus the SmartBoost module)!

BTW: Our existing GTB cooling plate fits all of our Havoc series controllers, for 1S applications.


----------



## thunder44 (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey guys, I glad to see this topic has lead to my question, which I have been running A novak 4 cell GTB, (the one without heat sinks).. I have been running a 4 cell nimh w/ a Novak 17.5. But I want to change to a single cell and run 13.5, can I still do this without a receiver pack, much like the SMC one.. We run both 4 cell/ 17.5 & single cell/13.5 together and I already see the 13.5 cars starting to run away from the few of us that are still running 4 cell.. I have had 2 GTB's and hate to ditch them for something I have to buy a laptop for plus the expense of a new system.. So bottom line can I get by running a single cell lipo with my Novak GTB and a 13.5 without a receiver pack??

Oh also, our heats and mains are 6 mins, so will that matter??

Thanks!!


----------



## RCDawg83 (Nov 30, 2007)

I have run a 4-cell GTB with no receiver pack or booster in the TOUR class at our track. 17.5 motor and 25C 1 cell pack. As with the others in this forum who gave me advice, I have had no problems whatsoever. 

Now a question for NovakTwo: Will the Kinetic be suitable for this class? Seems like fast guys are all using some timing, either on the motor or in the ESC. The specs on the Kinetic say 2S, but is that just to protect against receiver issues? I already have a Smart Boost, just not using it.

PS: Can I get one before Christmas??


----------



## Rocketman (Nov 2, 2004)

which 4-cell gtb you guys running in 1s # 1711 or the #1715 ......


----------



## thunder44 (Sep 26, 2001)

Rocketman said:


> which 4-cell gtb you guys running in 1s # 1711 or the #1715 ......


I have the GTB that doesn't have the heat sinks on top, the flat one. I run carpet oval and currently running 17.5 with a 4 cell, 4600 nimh.. I wanting to run a single cell lipo with a 13.5 novak ss brushless, I was wondering if I would need a receiver pack of some kind, even thought we run 6 min races..


----------



## Al Spina Fan (Oct 29, 2004)

Are the others running a receiver pack? 6 minute races are not very common so few will have experience with that. I run the GTB in 4 minute races and I choose to use a receiver pack.


----------



## thunder44 (Sep 26, 2001)

Al Spina Fan said:


> Are the others running a receiver pack? 6 minute races are not very common so few will have experience with that. I run the GTB in 4 minute races and I choose to use a receiver pack.


 
Most of the other guys are using the Tekin RS with receiver packs with single cell, I think there are only 2 of us with Novak GTBs and running 4 cell nimh packs, I WAS just hoping to keep some cost down, but if you recommend it, I will pick up one soon, before I switch..


----------



## speedster1919 (Oct 4, 2009)

Your GTB will be fine with no rx pack for 6 min race. Just make sure your not using a digital servo that is a volt and current hog.


----------



## thunder44 (Sep 26, 2001)

speedster1919 said:


> Your GTB will be fine with no rx pack for 6 min race. Just make sure your not using a digital servo that is a volt and current hog.


Ok thanks, but keep in mind that we are running 13.5 with single cell.. I would just like to stay with Novak for now. I really like my GTB. This class started out as 4 cell 17.5 and now has evolved into 13.5 single cell in a 6 min run..


----------



## shoemaker (Aug 12, 2007)

*single cell racing*

The GTB will be fine for up to a drop of voltage to 3.125 check the battery voltage tosee how long you can run. Make sure the lipo cut off is shut off on your speed control. I can run close to 12 min with a 5000 40c battery with a GTB and no receiver battery with a Novak 13.5 motor.


----------



## thunder44 (Sep 26, 2001)

shoemaker said:


> The GTB will be fine for up to a drop of voltage to 3.125 check the battery voltage tosee how long you can run. Make sure the lipo cut off is shut off on your speed control. I can run close to 12 min with a 5000 40c battery with a GTB and no receiver battery with a Novak 13.5 motor.


Question: I didn't know the GTB had a Lipo shut off on it, and also, do you recommend getting a higher mah Lipo such as a 5000 with a higher voltage such as a 40c??

Thanks!


----------



## megasaxon (Jul 2, 2004)

thunder44 said:


> Question: I didn't know the GTB had a Lipo shut off on it, and also, do you recommend getting a higher mah Lipo such as a 5000 with a higher voltage such as a 40c??
> 
> Thanks!


i would def go with a bigger battery, with 6 min runs, just like any other battery we've run(nimh, nicad) the more overal capacity, the higher the voltage with be in the battery at the end of the run


----------



## RCDawg83 (Nov 30, 2007)

thunder44 said:


> Question: I didn't know the GTB had a Lipo shut off on it, and also, do you recommend getting a higher mah Lipo such as a 5000 with a higher voltage such as a 40c??
> 
> Thanks!


Some GTB's have LiPo cutoff and others don't. Check Novak's website for model numbers. My understanding is that the cutoff is not programmable, and is set for 2S. You can turn it off, though. If you do run a GTB for single cell and it has a LiPo cutoff, you have to disable it. 

Only newer 6 Cell GTB's have LiPo cutoff, so if you have a 4-cell, you don't need to worry about it. I have been running a 4 Cell GTB for 1S racing, and it works fine.

I agree with the poster above about higher capacity and higher C rating (as long as your class rules allow it).


----------



## thunder44 (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks guys, yeah I have a older 4 cell GTB (without the heat sinks), I will look into a higher MAH and C for it, Would like to stay with Novak, have been with them for years, (20 +) and would like to keep it that way..


----------



## TekinTeamMgr (Sep 8, 2008)

Buy Tekin or buy Twice! LOL

While I can't argue that some "updates" will require hardware changes, currently there is no requirement for us to do so. Until then we will continue to offer free upgrades to exsisting products.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

TekinTeamMgr said:


> Buy Tekin or buy Twice! LOL
> 
> While I can't argue that some "updates" will require hardware changes, currently there is no requirement for us to do so. Until then we will continue to offer free upgrades to exsisting products.


How are you doing on the update to get the RS up to the same power level as the Mamba and AE?


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

ta_man said:


> How are you doing on the update to get the RS up to the same power level as the Mamba and AE?


New software update.

The only problem with the new update is that you have to push the car first to get it to run....LOL!

Tekin is working on problem and should have it fixed soon.


----------

